# Tom Cruise: Scientology hat seine Neue bestimmt



## beachkini (19 Juli 2012)

​
Tom Cruise ist aktuell bekanntlich wieder Single. Auch wenn ihm die Scheidung von Katie Holmes sicherlich immer noch schwer auf den Magen schlägt, bleibt der bekennende Scientologe ein "Steh-Auf-Männchen". Ob er ein viertes Mal heiraten wird, ist ungewiss, dennoch haben Experten die perfekte Frau für den 50-Jährigen ermittelt: Yolanda Pecoraro.

Die 27-Jährige ist ebenfalls Scientologin und datete Tom Cruise bereits in der Vergangenheit. Da "Scientology" anscheinend dafür sorgt, wen Tom an seiner Seite stehen haben darf, könnte es gut sein, dass Yolanda eine gute Partie für den "Mission Impossible"-Star abgeben würde. Immerhin entspricht sie den Vorstellungen der Sekte, da die Latina eine treue Anhängerin ist.

Ein Insider beschreibt Yolanda als die "Scientology Prinzessin", welche perfekt zu Tom passen würde. Zwar habe sie momentan einen Freund, mit welchem sie in Kalifornien lebt, dennoch gab sie in einem Interview vor Kurzem Folgendes zum Besten: "Ja, ich kannte und kenne Tom Cruise immer noch. Und nein, ich bin nicht verlobt oder verheiratet."

"Scientology" soll Yolanda sogar Geld bezahlt haben, um an den bekannten Kursen teilzunehmen. Sieht ganz danach aus, als ob sie die Schönheit zur perfekten Frau formen wollen.

"Sie wollen Tom so schnell wie möglich wieder als gebundenen Mann zeigen. Seine neue Frau soll wunderschön sein und sich voll und ganz auf 'Scientology' einlassen. Wenn die Kirche entscheidet, dass Yolanda seine neue Frau werden soll, müssten beide so schnell wie möglich ein Kind zeugen.", das weiß ein "Scientology"-Aussteiger zu berichten.

Die Scientologen werden wohl alles versuchen, um den Image-Schaden, der durch "Tomkats" Scheidung entstanden ist, zu beheben. Auch wenn das eine weitere Hochzeit bedeutet.


----------



## tommie3 (19 Juli 2012)

Manche haben echt Fehlschaltungen im Oberstübchen.


----------



## Jone (19 Juli 2012)

Promi sollte man sein .....


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Manche haben echt Fehlschaltungen im Oberstübchen.



Guter Spruch:thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (19 Juli 2012)

Och, also da hatter aber jetzt was besseres zugewiesen bekommen, als er vorher hatte  Also wenn ich mir sowas vorher aussuchen dürfte, würde ich mal für ein paar Jahre mitmachen  Ich werd mir mal einen Katalog der verfügbaren Damen zuschicken lassen


----------



## Clap85 (29 Okt. 2012)

Einfach nur peinlich der Mann! -,-
Katie ist ohne ihn viel besser dran!


----------



## JayP (29 Okt. 2012)

Suche auch noch eine Sekte die mir Frauen gratis vermittelt


----------



## Farice (29 Okt. 2012)

Ich dachte der Tom hat sich von Scientology losgerissen?! Ne is ja klar, bei solch einem Angebot sag selbst ich nicht nein..


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2012)

Was für ein Armutszeugnis


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

Clap85 schrieb:


> Einfach nur peinlich der Mann! -,-
> Katie ist ohne ihn viel besser dran!



auf jeden... ich kann mir scho keine Filme mit dem mehr anschaun, weil ich den so schrottig find... leider macht er aber gute Filme... das ist echt n zwiespalt :angry:


----------

